
This man claims he survived 13 months adrift in the Pacific - rpledge
http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_25050601/this-man-claims-he-survived-13-months-adrift
======
ColinWright
Previous reports all say 16 months:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7156575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7156575)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7161194](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7161194)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7162683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7162683)

